# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  Majes peru cosecha de Quinua

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Fuente: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONIf2QoTfmM*Temas similares: Artículo: Logran primera cosecha de quinua en costa peruana Artículo: Uva de mesa: Perú se alista para temporada de cosecha mientras Brasil inicia envíos Ingeniero con experiencia en Cosecha y Post-Cosecha de Productos Agroindustriales Artículo: Perú suscribe préstamo con la CAF por US$ 150 millones para financiar proyecto Majes Siguas II Etapa ¿Cuándo se cosecha la palta en el Perú?

----------


## marco

buenas noches.
quisiera informacion acerca de esa cosechadora de quinua,conquien puedo contactarme,quisiera saber si la alquilan y cuanto cobra  por el alquiler,tengo 10.ha porf cosechar en las siguientes semanas,agradecere me puedan contactar con la persona encargada de esta maquina.
gracias 
marco rivera.
rpc.940-192872
mov.959280220

----------


## Jhuss

Hola Marco, 
Soy Jhussein y he empezado a trabajar con Bruno como Moderador de AgroFórum... 
El video lo encontramos en Youtube. Te dejo el enlace al video para que veas si te puedes contactar con el que lo publicó, y así ver si consigues la información de dicha cosechadora.  Majes peru cosecha de Quinua - YouTube 
Suerte y saludos.

----------

